# Since when is Astro Sky’s chin so fucking big!?



## KrissKross (May 13, 2019)

He used to be recessed chincel subhuman.
How the fuck?


----------



## Hunter (May 13, 2019)

m e w i n g


----------



## Alexanderr (May 13, 2019)

Probably a morph tbh


----------



## Pietrosiek (May 13, 2019)

He SMASH that bone


----------



## SeiGun (May 13, 2019)

he bonesmashing


----------



## Tiddlywink (May 13, 2019)

Wow, I just realized how much a feminine nose emasculates a guy's face.


----------



## future chadlite (May 13, 2019)

LOL AT HIM GROWING A CHIN FROM JANUARY TO NOW AT 20+ HE GOT FILLERS YOU FUCKING MORONS, HE GOT FILLERSO N CVHEEKS AND CHIN AND HE CLAIMS ITS BONESMASHING TO HIDE IT
GOD THE LOW IQ


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> LOL AT HIM GROWING A CHIN FROM JANUARY TO NOW AT 20+ HE GOT FILLERS YOU FUCKING MORONS, HE GOT FILLERSO N CVHEEKS AND CHIN AND HE CLAIMS ITS BONESMASHING TO HIDE IT
> GOD THE LOW IQ


flush yourself once and for all


----------



## Wincel (May 13, 2019)

Hunter said:


> m e w i n g





Alexanderr said:


> Probably a morph tbh





Pietrosiek said:


> He SMASH that bone





SeiGun said:


> he bonesmashing





future chadlite said:


> LOL AT HIM GROWING A CHIN FROM JANUARY TO NOW AT 20+ HE GOT FILLERS YOU FUCKING MORONS, HE GOT FILLERSO N CVHEEKS AND CHIN AND HE CLAIMS ITS BONESMASHING TO HIDE IT
> GOD THE LOW IQ



I have a different theory.



Spoiler
















Smart guy tbh. Also he must be taking our advice on not giving out information.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 13, 2019)

in all honesty though he should have just gone with a myobrace for the lower incisors instead of adding more mass to the chin via bonehitting.

Looks way less harmonious now than it did before


----------



## xom (May 13, 2019)

there is no way his chin looks like that unless its frauded or morphed, its mega recessed, no amount of bonesmashing will change it that much


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 13, 2019)

xom said:


> there is no way his chin looks like that unless its frauded or morphed, its mega recessed, no amount of bonesmashing will change it that much


uhh careful, I did a very shortliving bonesmash session in late december, and the swelling was severe enough to make my cheebones and brow portrude like crazy.
It was swelling, not bone. But all that matters is that it was certainly not photoshopped


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> in all honesty though he should have just gone with a myobrace for the lower incisors instead of adding more mass to the chin via bonehitting.
> 
> Looks way less harmonious now than it did before


what? myobrace extends chin?


----------



## adrianolm (May 14, 2019)

Wincel said:


> I have a different theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you achieve hypertrophy of that muscle tho?


----------



## SeiGun (May 14, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> How do you achieve hypertrophy of that muscle tho?


chin hypertrophy is very hard and only result in minimal gain


----------



## adrianolm (May 14, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> chin hypertrophy is very hard and only result in minimal gain


My question is what to do to achieve it


----------



## fobos (May 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> in all honesty though he should have just gone with a myobrace for the lower incisors instead of adding more mass to the chin via bonehitting.
> 
> Looks way less harmonious now than it did before


Retarded foid IQ


----------



## 712127 (May 14, 2019)

Hes hardcore mewing/jutting, check him in motion tbh lol its over for him


----------



## Kill_Jew (May 14, 2019)

712127 said:


> Hes hardcore mewing/jutting, check him in motion tbh lol its over for him


mots me


----------



## NickGurr (May 14, 2019)

712127 said:


> Hes hardcore mewing/jutting, check him in motion tbh lol its over for him


mewing doesnt grow the fucking chin. mike mew never once said it does. he never even mentioned growing bone you tards, i keep seeing this over the forum

if your fsce is recessed but your chin is decently big, bringing the face up will make the chin straight which makes it appear bigger

and astro bonesmashed. he even posted some videos of him using a hammer and smashing but took them down


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 14, 2019)

Surgery or morph. That's why I'm not posting any pic of me on social media now until my genio is done. The hilarious contrast should not be seen by thousands of people.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 14, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> what? myobrace extends chin?


Well it pushes in overly protruding incisors, which makes the chin more forward pointing as a byproduct.

I have seen your pics, you could greatly benefit from that, just like me


fobos said:


> Retarded foid IQ


Elaborate


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (May 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> in all honesty though he should have just gone with a myobrace for the lower incisors instead of adding more mass to the chin via bonehitting.
> 
> Looks way less harmonious now than it did before


Nope. Surgery and braces are the only way to fix chin.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 14, 2019)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> Nope. Surgery and braces are the only way to fix chin.


Why braces but not myobraces?


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (May 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Why braces but not myobraces?


Myobraces takes at least 6 years if you're above 18. Braces will only take 3 years.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 14, 2019)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> Myobraces takes at least 6 years if you're above 18. Braces will only take 3 years.


Well but doesn't this also depend on the strength of the myobrace? The wider the myobrace arches compared to the palate arches the stronger the pressure.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (May 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Well but doesn't this also depend on the strength of the myobrace? The wider the myobrace arches compared to the palate arches the stronger the pressure.


No way. "Braces" as the name implies help to fix the teeth with the wire and correct overbite. Myobraces is a retainer style thing and only helps Mewing. Also mewing doesn't help that much. For example, nothing has changed as a result of this 9-month transformation of this boy. http://prntscr.com/noh2g1


----------



## Pendejo (May 14, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> How do you achieve hypertrophy of that muscle tho?


@Wincel How?


----------



## Wincel (May 14, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> @Wincel How?





adrianolm said:


> How do you achieve hypertrophy of that muscle tho?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 14, 2019)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> No way. "Braces" as the name implies help to fix the teeth with the wire and correct overbite. Myobraces is a retainer style thing and only helps Mewing. Also mewing doesn't help that much. For example, nothing has changed as a result of this 9-month transformation of this boy. http://prntscr.com/noh2g1


never read so much rotten bologna in my entire life, first of all myobrace's primary function is to widen the dental arches and fix crooked teeth.
Assisting the tongue is only a secondary function, and was probably not even intended by the developer of the myobrace


----------



## future chadlite (May 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> flush yourself once and for all


LOL ANOTHER MEW COPER IN DENIAL, MEWING WONT MAKE U CHAD, MEW IS A SCAM


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 14, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> LOL ANOTHER MEW COPER IN DENIAL, MEWING WONT MAKE U CHAD, MEW IS A SCAM


Hah! I knew it

Thought you had me on ignore but looks like I still live rentfree in your head afterall.
Might as well just fall on your knees and lick my feet clean


----------



## KrissKross (May 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Hah! I knew it
> 
> Thought you had me on ignore but looks like I still live rentfree in your head afterall.
> Might as well just fall on your knees and lick my feet clean


You got him good bro. You live rent free in his punk skull


----------



## Heirio (May 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> uhh careful, I did a very shortliving bonesmash session in late december, and the swelling was severe enough to make my cheebones and brow portrude like crazy.
> It was swelling, not bone. But all that matters is that it was certainly not photoshopped


how long did the swelling last for you? Astro bone smashed his zygos over a month ago and they're still really prominent


----------



## future chadlite (May 14, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Hah! I knew it
> 
> Thought you had me on ignore but looks like I still live rentfree in your head afterall.
> Might as well just fall on your knees and lick my feet clean


Mewing = cope


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 15, 2019)

Heirio said:


> how long did the swelling last for you? Astro bone smashed his zygos over a month ago and they're still really prominent


I hit my cheekbones and brows for like 5 minutes.
And also only for a day, so the swelling lasted only 2 days


future chadlite said:


> Mewing = cope


Tell that to my expanded palate you pitiful cockroach


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 15, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I hit my cheekbones and brows for like 5 minutes.
> And also only for a day, so the swelling lasted only 2 days
> 
> Tell that to my expanded palate you pitiful cockroach


How do you bonesmash the proper way, like how do you go about it. IS bonesmashing only for the zygos or also other facial bones like the nasal bone etc


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 15, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> How do you bonesmash the proper way, like how do you go about it. IS bonesmashing only for the zygos or also other facial bones like the nasal bone etc


Don't do it, just stick to normal mastic gum chewing


----------



## Alexanderr (May 15, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> How do you bonesmash the proper way, like how do you go about it. IS bonesmashing only for the zygos or also other facial bones like the nasal bone etc


Fish brain IQ.


----------



## Ropemaxing (May 15, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> never read so much rotten bologna in my entire life, first of all myobrace's primary function is to widen the dental arches and fix crooked teeth.
> Assisting the tongue is only a secondary function, and was probably not even intended by the developer of the myobrace



The thing is : Most 18+y olds have a wider dental arche than the large myobrace (the one made for adults aka 18+) now think about most retards here who got normal size : they wasted their cash plain and simple. It can only mold your teeths in the positions of the myobrace which is limited by it's size : your palate will simply get smaller if yours is wider than the myobrace .

I Ithought i had a subhuman arch and it could widen it but it wasn't even close i asked them if they had larger size than larges ones but nope : you need to get a custom size , everything else is cope and the material on top of that , the material they use is bad for the health on long run .

Now for the croocked part if you forget to put it 1 day you lose like 1 week of work imagine that , the job that braces could do in 1,5 y myobrace easily take the triple since you lose like half the work made everytime you remove it while braces pressure on teeths is permanent.

The only legit use is for mewing while sleeping rest is hard cope , root inflamation and the risk of geting smaller palate ( if your dental arch is wider than the myobrace otherwise yes it may widen it but not like you expect ) ain't whorth it tbh .


----------



## KrissKross (May 15, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> The thing is : Most 18+y olds have a wider dental arche than the large myobrace (the one made for adults aka 18+) now think about most retards here who got normal size : they wasted their cash plain and simple. It can only mold your teeths in the positions of the myobrace which is limited by it's size : your palate will simply get smaller if yours is wider than the myobrace .
> 
> I Ithought i had a subhuman arch and it could widen it but it wasn't even close i asked them if they had larger size than larges ones but nope : you need to get a custom size , everything else is cope and the material on top of that , the material they use is bad for the health on long run .
> 
> ...


Amen brother. I spent hard earned shekels on cuck-o-brace and my palate was too big for it, even the large size.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 15, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> The thing is : Most 18+y olds have a wider dental arche than the large myobrace (the one made for adults aka 18+) now think about most retards here who got normal size : they wasted their cash plain and simple. It can only mold your teeths in the positions of the myobrace which is limited by it's size : your palate will simply get smaller if yours is wider than the myobrace .
> 
> I Ithought i had a subhuman arch and it could widen it but it wasn't even close i asked them if they had larger size than larges ones but nope : you need to get a custom size , everything else is cope and the material on top of that , the material they use is bad for the health on long run .
> 
> ...


I mean, what you are saying is true for the most part, but I never really questioned any of that.

But now that we are at it, what's the largest intermolar distance a myobrace can expand?

Mine is 37mm (lower palate, my upper one is 43)
I already ordered a myobrace for very little money, it's just large enough for my lower palate but I'll have to try to modify it. (don't care for the upper palate, mewing is doing all the work)

How wide are the arches of the biggest, expensive ones, if I'll ever consider to order those?


----------



## Ropemaxing (May 15, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Amen brother. I spent hard earned shekels on cuck-o-brace and my palate was too big for it, even the large size.



Unless they can make a device which put 3X the pressure of the tongue on the palate , surgery is really the only thing working : chewings over years gives you tmj problems ( literrally all the pro-chewers i ve seen on lookism ended with tmj wrecked ) / mewings and face exercises takes too long 

One friend of Astro ( you "ll find him on his channel if u scroll it ) mewed for some years too but since he was ugly from the get go nobody gives a sht about him : looks theory is mercyless .
And that's the big diff : Astro would be gl with or without mewing just by losing bf yes bonesmash helped him but it's not gamechanging and in looksmax unless it's gamechanging you can't ascend , getting slightly biggers zygos/chin?Lmao unless it's on this forum almost no one "ll give a sht about it irl sadly


SayNoToRotting said:


> I mean, what you are saying is true for the most part, but I never really questioned any of that.
> 
> But now that we are at it, what's the largest intermolar distance a myobrace can expand?
> 
> ...



It's 40 mm , back in the days i thought 40 mm was huge .


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 15, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> It's 40 mm , back in the days i thought 40 mm was huge .


why don't they make larger ones? 

Bluepilled companies that think 40 mm is more than enough?

Aren't there a few myobrace-esque appliances made by the more redpilled cosmetic-oriented companies?


----------



## Ropemaxing (May 15, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> why don't they make larger ones?
> 
> Bluepilled companies that think 40 mm is more than enough?
> 
> Aren't there a few myobrace-esque appliances made by the more redpilled cosmetic-oriented companies?


Re right now idk i pretty much gave up on this when i found out most of them were made of polyurethane 

They made them small on a classic business plan : make the size as average as possible so most peoples buy it so more $$$
It's just like most shoes brand who won't go beyond 45 feet size , if they go beyond they ll probably lose money .


----------



## DarknLost (May 15, 2019)

Tiddlywink said:


> Wow, I just realized how much a feminine nose emasculates a guy's face.


And thats what I am cursed with


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 15, 2019)

He took cold showers and the cold h2o caused bone hypertrophy


----------



## her (May 15, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> He took cold showers and the cold h2o caused bone hypertrophy


legit 6000 iq


----------



## future chadlite (May 15, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I hit my cheekbones and brows for like 5 minutes.
> And also only for a day, so the swelling lasted only 2 days
> 
> Tell that to my expanded palate you pitiful cockroach


lol you fucking autist the only thing mewing does is widen palate, all that chin zygo jaw cope is fucking cope you fucking rat, 43mm is still subhuman palate as fuck


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Nov 13, 2022)

Tiddlywink said:


> Wow, I just realized how much a feminine nose emasculates a guy's face.


bro wow


----------



## fucclife (Nov 13, 2022)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> No way. "Braces" as the name implies help to fix the teeth with the wire and correct overbite. Myobraces is a retainer style thing and only helps Mewing. Also mewing doesn't help that much. For example, nothing has changed as a result of this 9-month transformation of this boy. http://prntscr.com/noh2g1


just recess your maxilla with braces theory


----------

